# BT release



## pittbull46 (Aug 6, 2010)

What is a good release to start learing BT thanks


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

I dont like the idea of learning bt with a hinge release. I say give one of the true bt release ago. Set it nice and heavy at first. Then go from there.
This is what gave me best results. I am shore some others will disagree with me. Listern to all replys and take what info you thinks best.


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

Carter everlution. Stan element. There is another one but I carnt remember the name starts with L. There is also a wrist strap model by carter as well if thats what your into.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

I started with an evolution myself. I got the feel and understanding of BT but did not feel comfortable with the release. I switched to the truball Sweet spot with a safety...and moved on to a scott longhorn.


----------



## pittbull46 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help I think I will go with the TruBall with the safty I hit my mouth already without one


----------



## k10brink (Feb 14, 2009)

I just started using a scott longhorn hex. Little different than the standard longhorn and haven't smashed my face yet. Check them out on thier webpage.


----------



## rancilio (Jan 24, 2011)

I just got a Stan Black Jack. A few days with the trainer lock in and I am ready to let some arrows fly. I'd say that the Black Jack is pretty friendly being that this is my firat BT release aid.


----------

